# She's not a Golden, but this is how my Dad's dog greets him...



## wazowski (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Awwww! He sure does love his dad


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG! That is so da*n cute!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Truly pathetic  He's adorable.... is he a Scottie?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute, she really loves her daddy, great to see.


----------



## wazowski (Jan 14, 2013)

She's some kind of mutt we're not sure what.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I just played that video and both my dogs came running to me wondering where the dog was! They looked so concerned and worried! Too cute!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I lubs me daddie! Too cute, Bonnie was searching all over for that excited pup!


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

**** thats creepy as hell


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow how sweet she loves him so much...

chester came running as soon as i played this video


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Now that's a greeting!!!!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Someone is a DADDY's Girl!!!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So adorable!

Our heart and soul dog, Nikki, used to trill, too!

I played your video and my husband came rushing into the room, eyes wide. We both looked at each other and simply said, "Nikki" with tears in our eyes.

She's been at the Bridge for 15 years but that sound brought everything rushing back like it was yesterday....

Thanks for posting it.


----------

